# what % of canada decoys should be in a snow spread ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

guys i have about 750 snow goose decoys ( home made 5 gallon buckets cut lenght wise with wooded heads, they work ) i have about 6 dozen canada shells. what would be a good ratio of canada decoys to add to a snow spread for the spring season ? thanks. marty


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you don't have any blue goose decoys I'd say all of them to give it the salt/pepper look.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

you have any pictures of your spread? How hard is it to set all those buckets up?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Takes 6 guys about 1 1/2 hrs to set up 750 bucket decoys and 100 out outlaws.. when you set this many you better have some help. i have them in a 8 x 14 snow mobile trailer. marty


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

need a few juvies? I could get as many gray 5 gallon buckets as you need. glidden?, or ICI?, haha


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Throw everything you have into your spread. I use my ducks,specs and canada decoys with my SOB spread. Anything to make it look different the "traditional" all white "j"shaped spread.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you guys talking about spring spreads? Is it legal to use Canada decoys in the spring in ND? How about other states?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You can use whatever decoys you want in the spring.


----------

